# Long overdue clean + new camera = few nice pics...



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm using my TT as a daily driver and with two small children there are few chances to wash. There's still a lot of beading from the collinite I put on late summer so no need for a wax layer. Just used the below:

- Two bucket method using Megs Gold Class and lambswool mit
- Wheels soaked in virosol (diluted 1:4)
- Towelled down using citrus bling as drying aide
- Outer edges to polished rims and exhaust tips get a coat of Britemax Final Shine
- Tyres dressed with Megs Gold Class endurance gel
- Front seats a quick application of autosmart leather rejuvianator

Oh and my two year old in charge of vacuuming - top job there...

The results. No prizes going to be won but pleased to be driving a clean car again...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good mate 

I too have been impressed with the durability of Collinite - a quick wash brings the car back to its best!

Saj


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> I too have been impressed with the durability of Collinite - a quick wash brings the car back to its best!
> 
> Saj


Thanks Saj. Completely agree re the colly - for the price there doesn't seem much else that can match it for finish and durability.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

sexy


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure my eagle eyes have spotted some dust on those alloys!!  :lol: Only joking. Looking very nice indeed. You really did get those seats looking a treat.


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, great pic's too..............


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

looking good :mrgreen:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all. It's filthy again now though...!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Thanks all. It's filthy again now though...!


 :lol: yep not a surprise really. Nice looking car, looks very smart and the leather looks in great condition.


----------

